# lathe to small for tool rest



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

my lathe has a 10" capacity right no wrong that is only for 8" bowl blanks anything bigger can't be done because the banjo won't go under the wood. Also you can't turn thin pieces because the center won't tighten because the banjo prevents the tail center from getting close enough to tighten on the wood. anybody have any ideas for a tool rest that mounts on the bench so the banjo can be removed. Thanks Mike


----------



## Bill7255 (Feb 23, 2012)

Karda, my opinion is you have out grown your 10" lathe. I guess you don't want to hear that but, trying to make something that would be safe and work is beyond reasonable IMO. You need a larger lathe with more tail stock capability. Think of how many times you move the banjo and it must be locked down securely to work safely.


----------



## bigJohninvegas (May 25, 2014)

I agree with Bill. I started with the same lathe as you and oijt grew it too. 
For the larger lathes. There are stands for outboard turning that you can make, or buy. It is intended for lathes that have a slidimg headstock. You can slide.it to the end of the bed and turn much larger platters and bowls. 
I figure I Wil build one some day. Very expensive to buy one. 
https://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/p/110/2733/Vicmarc-Outboard-Turning-Bracket-

https://www.tylertool.com/powermatic-6294732-520b-lathe-outboard-turning-stand-assembly/pwmn6294732,default,pd.html?ref=pla-mobile&zmam=31282435&zmas=47&zmac=723&zmap=pwmn6294732&gclid=Cj0KCQiAmITRBRCSARIsAEOZmr7MbpGPd1Ma_F6DB6MGB1pxRi0vU26PDr2APf3CgH67vSzt0ZWGu3gaAkJDEALw_wcB


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

ok thanks I guess I'll have to stick to small stuff


----------

